# Manually Winding an Oris ??



## *El Ocho 1*

we were discussing this at work the other day. 

Can you manually wind an Oris by turning the crown ?

I always wind my Oris by swinging it a few times, but a coworker was telling me that you can also wind it using the crown. I know this is true on some auto's, but not sure if that applies to Oris.

I don't remember reading that in my owners manual, but I'd have to go check it again, since it's been a while.


----------



## Watchbreath

In a normal automatic, that's the only way you wind it; never shaken!


----------



## JRMH

Yes you can wind it manually, all you need to do is turn the crown clockwise. If you have a screw down crown, unscrew the crown, once unscrewed turn clockwise to wind. This is the suggested solution over swinging the watch or shaking it but the chances of you doing any harm to the movement by giving it a gentle shake are almost nonexistent (key word is almost, since it is possible).


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Well, I *NEVER* "shake" it, I give a few gentle swings, similar to the motion my arm would have if it just swung by my side as I walk.


----------



## Fitzer

Watchbreath said:


> In a normal automatic, that's the only way you wind it; never shaken!


A lot of Seiko automatics can't be manually wound, you have to give them a few swings/tilts back and forth to get them started.

But as per everyone so far, yes, you can manually wind all Oris.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

Ok, now a follow up question: What position should the crown be in?

mine is the Williams F1, so it does not have a screw down crown. Do I need to pull it out into a certain position or will it wind with the crown all the way in?


----------



## Watchbreath

Are they auto-quartz or mechanical autos?


Fitzer said:


> A lot of Seiko automatics can't be manually wound, you have to give them a few swings/tilts back and forth to get them started.
> 
> But as per everyone so far, yes, you can manually wind all Oris.


----------



## Watchbreath

The rotor in an automatic is there to maintain spring tenson and not for 
winding. To be fully wound, you'll need to wind the crown at least 30 winds. A watch is at it's highest accuracy at the top 25% of it's power
reserve and you'll never reach that with swings.


*El Ocho 1* said:


> Well, I *NEVER* "shake" it, I give a few gentle swings, similar to the motion my arm would have if it just swung by my side as I walk.


----------



## JRMH

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Ok, now a follow up question: What position should the crown be in?
> 
> mine is the Williams F1, so it does not have a screw down crown. Do I need to pull it out into a certain position or will it wind with the crown all the way in?


You just start winding, do not pull it out or else you will change day/date/time. Turning the crown clockwise will wind the watch, counter clockwise is like a ratchet so it does nothing but turn the crown around.

The seiko fitzer is talking about is a pure mechanical. No kinetic or similar type technology and there is no ability for you to turn the crown to wind the watch.


----------



## Fitzer

Watchbreath said:


> Are they auto-quartz or mechanical autos?


Fully mechanical, AFAIK all of the Bell-matic range cannot be handwound and all of those that use the 7Sxx series movements, they don't hack either. More info can be found on the Seiko forum just across the way. The only reason I found out about them was that I bought a (well) used Bell-Matic and thought it was broken when I found that I couldn't wind it


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

yeah, I went home & checked out the owners manual & it did say that if the watch stopped you could start it again by winding the crown 10-15 times.


----------



## dogdoc97

what about the old winding "back and forth" like (on an old manual) on an Auto and not JUST one direction(clockwise) is this damaging to the auto movement? dogdoc


----------



## Watchbreath

Clockwise only, there's no point to winding it back and forth.


dogdoc97 said:


> what about the old winding "back and forth" like (on an old manual) on an Auto and not JUST one direction(clockwise) is this damaging to the auto movement? dogdoc


----------



## kohym

i manual wind my oris every saturday. giving each watch (i have 11 oris) 40 turns before i slowly swirl them around.. 

so u can imagine my tired arms after that!

i do the same swirling exercis for my Jap watches..total watchcount 40!?!

:thanks


----------



## jeffff

Just purchased a small second, 47mm. Don't have it yet though. 3 questions:

1) if the watch has stopped. How many times should I wind it before wearing it..........10-15??

2) Lets say I haven't worn it for a week and decide to wear it. It is still working, do I still need to wind it? If so, how many turns?

3) Assuming the watch is fully wound. How long will it run before it stops? weeks, months?

Thanks


----------



## JRMH

jeffff said:


> Just purchased a small second, 47mm. Don't have it yet though. 3 questions:
> 
> 1) if the watch has stopped. How many times should I wind it before wearing it..........10-15??
> 
> 2) Lets say I haven't worn it for a week and decide to wear it. It is still working, do I still need to wind it? If so, how many turns?
> 
> 3) Assuming the watch is fully wound. How long will it run before it stops? weeks, months?
> 
> Thanks


1) the watch will start running in 5-10 turns (depending on how full your turns are). I would wind it 20-30 as that will get it closer to a "full" wind. The watch will run more accurately when above 75%ish wind. Also you can not "over wind" the watch, it has a small clutch type mechanism that will kick in to stop the "over wind." When that happens you will generally hear a tiny click but that won't happen until 40ish turns.

2) the watch most definitely wont be working after a week of not wearing it. If you don't wear it for say a day, I would wind it 10-20 times.

3) each watch is different (meaning each SS diver will be different) but the minimum power reserve for the watch is 38 hours (see Oris link, under Movement). Most will run a few hours over that but they become significantly less accurate in those last hours.

http://oris.ch/collections/collections_detail.aspx?ln=en&watchid=58


----------



## jeffff

JRMH said:


> 3) each watch is different (meaning each SS diver will be different) but the minimum power reserve for the watch is 38 hours (see Oris link, under Movement). Most will run a few hours over that but they become significantly less accurate in those last hours.
> 
> http://oris.ch/collections/collections_detail.aspx?ln=en&watchid=58


No kidding, learn something new everyday.

Appreciate the quick reponse, thank you.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

yeah, If I don't wear (or wind) my watch over the weekend, by Monday it has stopped.


----------



## limcolin

Hi,
My William F1 sometime.. I wind it got stuck (like it very hard to wind).. is this because I'm already winding to the fullest? or I really need to send for service? coz this issue is not alway happen; it only happen sometime when i want to wind it..:think:


----------

